# Recommended SA Broker



## Mush (Jun 1, 2006)

Which timeshare brokers would you recommend for purchasing an SA timeshare now?  TIA.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 1, 2006)

*Our SA Broker Experience Was Good -- But Not Recent.*

We bought an SA timeshare resort week in late 2002 from a broker who advertises on TUG -- have had no problems & have been completely satisfied with the purchase -- snagged nice Florida timeshare exchanges with it for 2003, 2004, & 2005 & deposited its points-equivalent value into our RCI Points account by doing _Points For Deposit_ with our banked 2006 week. 

The cost of our standard-grade 2BR SA week was approximately equal to 1 year's maintenance fees for our Orlando FL 3BR floating week -- including RCI Weeks membership paid up through 2008 as part of the deal. 

No way of telling whether the current SA timeshare offers, prices, values, etc., are better or worse than 2002, or approximately the same. 

Feel free to contact me off the list if you want the guy's name, or if you want more specifics about our SA timeshare experience. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ron1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Mush 

Give me a call on ron@fairfields.co.za

Kind regards, Ron


----------



## grest (Jun 9, 2006)

You have mail...
Connie


----------



## philemer (Jun 9, 2006)

Mush said:
			
		

> Which timeshare brokers would you recommend for purchasing an SA timeshare now?  TIA.



First, what is your motivation for buying a SA week? Trading? Where to? What season? 

I've used www.capeescape.co.za

Phil


----------



## jcontrer (Jun 9, 2006)

I was please with www.tradingtime.net.  Scott was very helpful and will take time to answer any and all questions.


----------



## bigrick (Jun 12, 2006)

ron1 said:
			
		

> Hi Mush
> 
> Give me a call on ron@fairfields.co.za
> 
> Kind regards, Ron



We used Ron and liked his services a lot.


----------



## girard (Jun 12, 2006)

Another recommendation for Ron!  We bought 2 weeks from him and he is very helpful.


----------

